# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Figura Te Shquara Shqiptare

## The Dardha

Ketu mund te fusni nje figure te shquar qe ka dhene per Shqiperine, ose ka ndihmuar, i huaj ose shqipetar, qe ne fillimet e historis se Shqiperis e deri me sot.

----------


## The Dardha

JAN KUKUZELI , figure e shquar e kultures bizantine, me origjine nga Durresi, njihet si muzikanti dhe kengetari me i madh i Kostandinopojes ne shekullin XI. Merita qendron ne faktin se nocioni muzikor i tij u perdor per disa shekuj ne muziken kishtare. Kukuzeli punoi mbi nje sistem te shkrimit muzikor te krijuar nga ai vete, me emrin sistemi kukuzelik. Ky sistem, i cili paraqitet si faza e trete e semiografise bizantine, perdorej mbi 40 germa grafike dhe bazohej ne rrathet muzikore. Ky sistem u shtjellua ne nje traktat te vecante me titull "Fillimi i shenjave psalltike te perpiluara dhe te perpunuara prej mjeshtrit Jan Kukuzeli".

----------


## The Dardha

Aleksi ANDREA 1425-1505 (i mbiquajturi Durrsaku). Arkitekt, piktor dhe skulptor shqiptar dhe nje prej artisteve me te medhenj te rilindjes dalmatiane. Ne te gjitha mbishkrimet e veprave shenon origjinen e tij nga Durresi, ku dhe lindi. Ne moshe te re mergoi ne qytetin Spilit, te Dalmacise, ku dhe studioi prane skulptorit Mark Troja. Eshte autor i statujave te lozhes se tregtareve ne Ankone te Italise, i 1454 afreskeve ne nje kishe te ishullit Arabe te Dalmacise. Kryevepra e tij mbahet pagezimorja e Trogirit.

----------


## The Dardha

Marin BARLETI (rreth 1460- 1512). Humanist i njohur, historian, i pari autor i njohur dhe nje nga me te medhenjte e letersise se vjeter shqiptare. U lind ne Shkoder dhe per jeten e tij dihet shume pak. Ka jetuar ne mergim si prift ne trevat venedikase, ku dhe plotesoi kulturen e tij humaniste dhe u be nje njohes i thelle i letersise klasike dhe gjuhes latine, me te cilen shkruajti veprat e tij. Prej Barletit njihen tri vepra, "Rrethimi i Shkodres", "Historia e jetes dhe e bemave te Skenderbeut" dhe "Shkurtore e jetes se papeve dhe perandoreve".

----------


## The Dardha

Arkitekt KASEMI (1570-1650) Mjeshter i arkitektures klasike osmane. U lind ne fshatin Gremsh te Tomorrices, Skrapar. Studimet e larta per arkitekture i kreu ne Stamboll dhe u radhit nder ndihmesit me te afert te arkitekt Sinanit. Ai ka sherbyer si kryearkitekt i perandorise osmane si dhe ka krijuar vepra monumentale origjinale si Qoshku Bagdad, Qoshku Revan, Xhamia me Fajance ne Stamboll si dhe mjaft vepra ne Shqiperi si bujtina, ura, banja dhe trasete e rrugeve mesjetare Berat Korce etj.

----------


## The Dardha

Frang BARDHI (1606-1643) Leksikografi i pare shqiptar, historian, folklorist dhe etnograf. Nje nga autoret me te vjeter te letersise shqipe. Lindi ne nje familje te larte klerikesh te Kallmetit (Zadrime). Beri studimet ne kolegjin fetar te Loretos (Itali) dhe me 1635 u emerua peshkop i Sapes. Hartoi dhe botoi fjalorin latinisht- shqip, "Gjergj Kastrioti i Epirit" etj.

----------


## The Dardha

Pjeter BOGDANI (1625-1689). Shkrimtari me i shquar i letersise se vjeter shqiptare. Lindi ne Gur te Hasit ne vitin 1625. Pasi kreu studimet e larta teologjike dhe filozofike ne Rome, ku dhe mori titullin Doktor, sherbeu si famullitar ne Pult dhe Prizren. Me 1656 u emerua peshkop i Shkodres, e me 1677 kryepeshkop i Shkupit. Vepra me kryesore e tij, "Ceta e Profeteve", u botua ne vitin 1685 ne qytetin e Padovas ne Itali, si dhe u rishtyp ne vitin 1691 dhe 1702 ne Venedik me tituj te ndryshem.

----------


## The Dardha

Gjon BUZUKU shek.XVI. Autori i pare i njohur deri tani i letersise shqiptare, shqiperuesi i nje libri kishtar qe eshte quajtur "Meshari" (1555), me e vjetra veper shqipe qe ka arritur.Kopja e librit eshte e cunguar, i mungojne 16 faqet e para. Vepra permban lende kishtare dhe pjese kryesore te liturgjise katolike.Meshari eshte botuar ne alfbetin latin te tipit gjysmegotik.

----------


## The Dardha

Ali Pashe TEPELENA , sundimtar i fuqishem feudal ne Shqiperine Jugore. Themelues i Pashallekut autonom te Janines, kryengrites kunder pushtetit te Portes Osmane ne Shqiperi. Lindi ne Tepelene ne nje familje feudalesh ushtarake dhe u dallua per aftesite e energjite, me te cilen ndoqi planet e veta ambicioze per t'u bere sundimtar i vetem i vendit duke perdorur te gjitha mjetet. Me 1784 fitoi graden e "Pashait" si komandant ushtarak prane Valiut te Rumelise ne Sofje. Politika e Ali Pashe Tepelenes synonte autonomine dhe bashkimin e krahinave shqiptare nen sundimin e pashallekut te Janines.

----------


## The Dardha

ASDRENI(Aleks Stavre Drenova (1824-1947). Poet i shquar, publicist dhe veprimtar demokrat. Eshte autor i Himnit te Flamurit. Me krijimtarine e tij shenoi nje hap ne kalimin nga romantizmi te realizmi.

----------


## The Dardha

Kostandin KRISTOFORIDHI ( 1827 1895 ). Levrues dhe studiues i gjuhes shqipe, veprimtar i njohur i Rilindjes Kombetare, arsimit dhe kultures. Lindi ne Elbasan dhe ndoqi gjimnazin Zosimea te Janines. Veprimtaria e tij themelore lidhet me perhapjen e gjuhes dhe shkolles shqipe. Ai njihet si hartuesi i pare i Abetares se pare shqipe ne gegerisht ne vitin 1867 dhe nje vit me vone po kete abetare e botoi ne toskerisht. Vepra themelore eshte "Fjalori i gjuhes shqipe". Eshte perkrahes i teorise mbi prejardhjen pellazge te shqipes.

----------


## The Dardha

Elena GJIKA (Dora d'Istria) 1829-1888). Shkrimtare dhe publiciste perparimtare rumune me origjine shqiptare. Eshte autore e shume studimeve si Kombesia shqiptare sipas kengeve popullore, Shkrimtaret shqiptare te Italise jugore, Shqiptaret ne Rumani, etj. Eshte e njohur ne opinionin boteror per ndihmen e dhene ne ceshtjen shqiptare.

----------


## The Dardha

Abdyl FRASHERI (1839 -1892) ka qenë patriot e demokrat i shquar dhe një nga udhëheqësit kryesorë të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.

Lindi në Frashër (Përmet) më 1839 në familjen e një spahiu të vogël të deklasuar. Pjesën e parë të jetës e kaloi në fshatin e lindjes. Në moshën 18 vjeçare u vendos për nevoja pune në Janinë. U shqua si personalitet politik qysh më 1877. Në fund të këtij viti (1877), kur ishte deputet i Janinës në parlamentin e dytë osman, Abdyl Frashëri u zgjodh kryetar i Komitetit Qendror për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Kombësisë Shqiptare, që u formua në Stamboll

----------


## The Dardha

Sami FRASHERI ( 1850-1904 ) ka qenë rilindas i shquar, ideologu kryesor i Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, dijetar i madh, shkrimtar dhe publicist. Në literaturën e huaj është njohur me emrin Shemsedin Sami. Lindi në Frashër të Përmetit më 1 qershor 1850. Mësimet e para i mori në fshatin e tij. Kreu shkollën e mesme greke Zosimea në Janinë, ku përveç literaturës së përgjithshme, përvetësoi edhe disa gjuhë të huaja.

----------


## The Dardha

Naim FRASHERI 1846-1900. Poet i madh i Rilindjes Kombetare shqiptare, atdhetar, mendimtar dhe veprimtar i shquar i arsimit dhe i kultures. Lindi ne Frasher te Permetit. U shkollua ne gjimnazin "Zosimea", ne Greqi. Poema e tij e pare ishte "Shqiperia", qe entuziazmoi patriotet shqiptare, botuar ne vitin 1897. Ne Stamboll ishte nder botuesit kryesore te revistes "Drita", me pas "Dituria", ku u botuan shume vjersha te tij, proza e vargje per shkollat shqipe. Me 1886 botoi poemen "Bageti e bujqesi". Veprat kryesore jane "Qerbelaja", "Historia e Skenderbeut", "Gjuha shqipe", "Korca" etj.

----------


## The Dardha

Kole IDRONOMEO 1860-1939 Piktor i Rilindjes Kombetare, arkitekt dhe fotograf, Piktor i Popullit. Lindi ne Shkoder dhe qe ne moshe te vogel shfaqi prirje per artin. Ai kishte nje studio fotografike dhe ka dhene i pari shfaqje kinematografike ne vend ne vitin 1912. Krijoi ne pikture nje radhe kompozimesh te karakterit etnografik. Kryevepra e tij eshte "Motra Tone" viti 1883. Eshte i pari ne artin shqiptar qe trajtoi peisazhin.

----------


## The Dardha

Faik KONICA 1876-1942. Publicist kritik letrar dhe veprimtar politik. Gjate veprimtarise se tij eshte perpjekur per nje gjuhe letrare te perbashket dhe ndihmoi ne pasurimin e zhvillimit te stilit letrar dhe publicistik te shqipes se shkruar. Veprat e tij me te njohura jane "Doktor Gjelpera zbulon rrenjet e drames se Mamurrasit", "Nen hijen e hurmave", etj.Njihet si drejtues i revistes Albania", nje prej organeve me te rendesishme te Rilindjes.

----------


## The Dardha

Aleksander MOISIU(Artist i Popullit) Lindi ne qytetin e Kavajes ne vitin 1879. Ai ridhte nga nje familje shqiptare e Moisive, e cila per arsye ekonomike emigroi ne Trieste. Pas mbarimit te shkolles se mesme ne Grac te Austrise dhe pas nderprerjes se konservatorit te Vjenes, Moisiu per arsye ekonomike filloi te punoje si duartrokites ne opera dhe si figurant ne Burgteater, ku dhe nisi krijimtaria teatrale e tij.Debutoi me sukses ne vitin 1903 ne Teatrin gjerman te Prages, ne Teatrin "Skena Popullore", te Berlinit etj. Moisiu u vleresua si aktor ne rolet e Osvaldit, Pozes, Hamletit, nderkohe qe vetem rolin e Fedjas ne dramen "Kufoma e gjalle", te Leon Tolstoit e interpretoi 1200 here. Vetem tre vjet para se te nderronte jete, ne vitin 1935. Moisiu triumfoi ne skenat e Evropes ne shfaqjen jubilare "Fausti" te Getes.

----------


## The Dardha

Fan NOLI është artist dhe dijetar, përfaqësues i shquar i letërsisë demokratike, që u zhvillua në Shqipëri fill pas Rilindjes. Fan Noli dha një kontribut të çmuar në thesarin e kulturës kombëtare. Lindi më 6 janar 1882 në Qytezë (turqisht: Ibrik Tepe), fshat shqiptar në Thrakë, jo shumë larg nga Ederneja.Më 1906, i nxitur dhe i përkrahur nga patroitët, Noli u nis për në SHBA, me qëllim që të ndihmonte në organizimin dhe në bashkimin e shqiptarëve të mërguar, që kërcënoheshin nga rreziku i përçarjes, për shkak të veprimeve të shovenistëve grekë,Pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë vdes në Florida.

----------


## The Dardha

Viktor EFTIMIU 1889-1972, Shkrimtar rumun me prejardhje shqiptare. Personalitet i shquar i kultures rumune dhe asaj boterore. Akademiku Eftimiu, lindi ne fshatin Boboshtice te Korces, dhe emigroi ne vitet e para te jetes ne Bukuresht te Rumanise. Nder veprat e tij spikasin romanet "Njeriu qe pa vdekjen me sy", "Kokoshi i zi", "Prometeu", "Dr.Fausti" etj si dhe mjaft krijime me motive shqiptare si "Portrete dhe kujtime", "Dy kryqe", poemthi "Skenderbeu", esseja "Folklor shqiptar" etj.Gjate jetes se tij, ai mbajti lidhje me vendlindjen. Ne fillimin e viteve '20 ishte kryetar i nje Shoqate atdhetare, e cila punonte per mbrojtjen e te drejtave te Shqiperise si shtet i pavarur.

----------

